# Excelsior



## Rusty72 (Feb 19, 2018)

Bought this here couple weeks ago . Got the bars, cranks, and pedals for it. Also battery can.
Slowly but surely . Found some fenders for it . Will post piks soon ..


----------



## Rides4Fun (Feb 19, 2018)

Nice find! Cool color too.  Can’t wait to see more pictures as you progress with your effort!


----------



## Rusty72 (Feb 20, 2018)




----------



## Rusty72 (Feb 20, 2018)

Almost done. Needs klaxon horn. Missing badge.


----------



## Rusty72 (Feb 20, 2018)




----------



## Rusty72 (Feb 20, 2018)

This is how I got it a couple weeks ago !!


----------



## Scribble (Feb 21, 2018)

Fantastic !!


----------

